# Idaho FT



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Any information available regarding the qual or open at the Idaho FT?


Regards


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Qual:
1st: Bigwoods sporting Jenny/Judy Bly/Mark Henry
2nd:??
3rd: Bigwoods Snag em/Brian Compton
4th: Bonny's Squaw Butte Blues/Blaine Hyde

Sorry, forgot who got 2nd!


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

How many and who back to the open water blind? 

ANC congratulations Judy on the win!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open callbacks to 3rd series. 25 dogs. #39 starts

2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 16, 17, 20, 21, 29

31, 33, 36, 39, 42, 43, 44, 47

50, 51, 52, 57, 60, 63

Cell phone relayed... Apologies if any mistakes.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Willie Alderson said:


> Qual:
> 1st: Bigwoods sporting Jenny/Judy Bly/Mark Henry
> 2nd:??
> 3rd: Bigwoods Snag em/Brian Compton
> ...


2nd HRCH Greenwoods Sealion Tsunami MH owner Kelly Greenwood handler Steve Stevens

1st was a Female Golden Retriever (go girls)


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open callbacks to 4th series. 15 dogs. #36 starts

4 5 9 10 16 17 20 36 39 42 43 47 51 57 63


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations to Judy and Jenny!


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> 2nd HRCH Greenwoods Sealion Tsunami MH owner Kelly Greenwood handler Steve Stevens
> 
> 1st was a Female Golden Retriever (go girls)



That would be Kelly's dog "Wave"- Kelly is a contributor here on RTF and a big help at the hunt tests in Southern California. 

Congratulations Kelly & Steve


----------



## FOWLMOUTHED RETRIEVERS (Apr 28, 2009)

Way to Judy and Jenny also Mark and Hook another good weekend for South of Bellevue Kennels.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open Results

1st - 39

2nd - 36

3rd - 10

4th - 4

RJam - 16

Jams - 5, 12, 42, 47, 51, 57, 63


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Amateur Callbacks to 4th Series # 16 starts

4, 16, 22, 29, 30, 39, 44, 50

8 dogs


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Am Results

1st - 39 JJ Jim McBee

2nd - 44 Lilly Joe Taylor

3rd - 16 Comet Linda Harger

4th - 30 Ammo Bill Petrovish

RJam - don't know Jams at this point... Sorry. Will post when I can get them. 

Jams -


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations to John Kornman and #39 Frank! Fly and I are sooo proud of you!


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone know Derby results? Roberts ID FT


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

EJ said:


> That would be Kelly's dog "Wave"- Kelly is a contributor here on RTF and a big help at the hunt tests in Southern California.
> 
> Congratulations Kelly & Steve


All that work finally paid off, congratulations ! Waves a good dog!


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations to Jim McBee, couldn't happen to a nicer guy!


----------

